# attachments



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

How have you seasoned paddlers attached items to your hulls when u can't reach the area on the inside to use a washer/nut with a bolt thru? Looking to add a system for anchoring. Thanks. Think spring:lol:


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Check out yak attack rigging bullet. 





Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BRAD10281 (May 2, 2006)

Most commonly:

Tri Fold Rivet (Klamptite)
Well Nut
Rivet Nut

Unfortunately I don't have any experience with any of them...yet. I've attached a couple pad eyes by heating up a screw and then gently screwing it into the kayak so that it just kind of melts its way through the kayak. It's holding pretty well so far.

Here's an interesting article on fasteners: Click Here


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

De[ending on the location IMO adding an access hatch is the best way, but rivets and well nuts are both alternatives. If you need some rivets let me know, I have a bunch of black anodized rivets that have worked out great on my kayaks so far.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Going to add a Gripper cleat to each of kayaks this weekend. Putting them within reach of our seats. These areas I can reach thru the only spot where
I can put an arm in. Up by the bow is where I might want to add a pulley. 
anchoring is is my concern. Manufacturer 
added some tapped sleeves for future
Models that would have a hard hinged cover. If I could find out the size of those tapped holes maybe I could use those to hold a pulley. I plan on 
Running the anchor rope throughout the molded front carrying handle. I have
A rivet gun but it would seem the yak`s skin wouldn't keep a rivet in place very long. Being the head is not that wide, would pull through the plastic.


----------

